# Tricks to get baby engaged



## Farmingmom (Aug 28, 2006)

MW said baby not quiet engaged yet-but close- any tricks? I am 39w3 days and ready to have this baby!!


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

No, I can't say as I have any! But I do recall hearing that they don't always engage before labor in first time moms. Are you a first-time mom by any chance?


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

*JINX* I was going to ask the SAME thing! My DS#1 NEVER engaged until I was WELL into labor...not an issue with the last 2!! (Mine just like to stay in there I think!)


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

None of my babies have engaged prior to labor. I hope you go soon!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I did a lot of deep squatting late in my last pregnancy and that helped ds engage his head pretty well. Make sure baby isn't OP before you do it though, or it could possibly engage the baby in a bad position, which will make labor harder.


----------



## daniandquin (Nov 22, 2006)

therea re some things you can do to "encourage" a good position for the baby and help with engagement:

-first is on all fours- crawling will help turn the baby into a good anterior position and that will help baby get into a good position for their head to engage.

- try to sit forward most of the time- don't recline in a chair. reclining encourages the baby to turn posterior- which makes engagement more difficult

-and squats are supose to help- because they open the pelvis and encourage the baby to engage ina good position

......Having said that- most second and third babies don't fully engage until labour actually starts.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

walking


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

Neither of my babies engaged prior to labor either. In fact, the second one was still floating when I started pushing!


----------

